# HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, mtv, scream, neca, elm st, vincent price, 11/22/63, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we welcome in the month of May with news on Universal Studios Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights, MTV, Scream, NECA, A Nightmare On Elm Street, the Scream Factory, Vincent Price, J.J. Abrams, Stephen King, 11/22/63, and more!!

Then, we review the film, "Evil Dead 2" and then the Freek brings you the story of a man who buys a haunted mansion with an attached cemetery that MUST stay. All of this and so much more on the May 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-041713.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

